# Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Wolfsburg / Los Angeles, December 2009. Volkswagen – Europe’s strongest automotive brand – is setting standards worldwide when it comes to efficiency with its clean high-tech TDI and TSI engines. Now this is being followed up by latest coup at the Los Angeles Auto Show (December 4 to 13): the world premiere of the Up! Lite A progressive, fuel efficient and in all details cleverly designed four- seater with a hybrid drive. Combined fuel consumption: 2.44 l/100 km or 70 mpg/highway! No other car is more sustainable. With a drive concept consisting of a TDI (turbo-diesel), electric motor and 7-speed Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) as well as top aerodynamics (Cd value: 0.237), Volkswagen is driving CO2 emissions down to a sensational 65 g/km. This makes the three-door concept the world’s most fuel efficient car – and from the perspective of its overall CO2 footprint the world’s most environmentally friendly four-seat car as well. Both technically and visually, the Up! Lite is a preview of the future. The image of the car body with its clean lines, as though sculpted from a block of aluminium, underscores just how fascinating a car tuned to aerodynamic perfection can look...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

I like it.
It looks like the Volvo C30 which is something I wish VW made so i could buy one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwcruisn (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (G60ING)*

i like the earlier sketches better. why do car company's never go with the original sketch!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (vwcruisn)*

Great renderings. Hard to believe that isn't a real car. 
I am not a huge fan of the proportions though as it sits very high. I would have taken a bit more inspiration from the original Honda Insight. 
But from a sustainable perspective - great work VW Design Studio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nemesis-Brad (Aug 17, 2009)

Needs to be a true NEW car launch for a true production product , not rendered HYPE! about a concept car . 
VW still proving their off the back when it comes to new car offerings.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

not bad but it needs to materialize.. is that chi town in the back ground? oh and i like the jetta tdi cup on the homepage more haha


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (joedubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joedubbs* »_not bad but it needs to materialize.. is that chi town in the back ground? oh and i like the jetta tdi cup on the homepage more haha

i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i was reading road and track and VW has a car called the L1 concept? do a little writeup on that thing haha. 62 miles per 1 liter of diesel fuel








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (vdubfrodo09)*

With a 50hp 0.8 liter 2-cylinder engine + 14hp electric motor really I don't see this selling in the US, especially with a 12.5 second 0-60 time. Maybe if you can knock it down to 10 seconds. Just give us a Golf diesel hybrid.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Great renderings. Hard to believe that isn't a real car. 
I am not a huge fan of the proportions though as it sits very high. I would have taken a bit more inspiration from the original Honda Insight. 
But from a sustainable perspective - great work VW Design Studio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I thought they where showing it on the L.A. Autoshow?


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_With a 50hp 0.8 liter 2-cylinder engine + 14hp electric motor really I don't see this selling in the US, especially with a 12.5 second 0-60 time. Maybe if you can knock it down to 10 seconds. Just give us a Golf diesel hybrid.

Believe it or not, plenty of us grew up with vehicles that were mostly slower than this. My '78 Civic was slower than that, and Mk1 Golf/Rabbit was slower than that, and those cars were the *quickest* in their segments. The Detroit compacts of the 1970's, for the most part, were no faster and in many cases slower. And ya know what, we did fine.
The average person even today does not accelerate away from a traffic light faster than about a 15-sec zero to 60 mph / 100 km/h pace.
Agree, it makes for a tough sell job. The thing with hybrid powertrains is that you can play games with the electric side of it to get quicker acceleration without making the engine any bigger.
I like it.


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (GoFaster)*

The electrical boost can also completely eliminate turbo-lag, at least at lower speeds.


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I hate how ugly is always associated with function.
Can't they make a regular not so start trek body for their 7 mpg?


----------



## nomad1721 (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

Throw on some different rollers and I could dig it. MUCH better looking than the Insight and Prius IMHO.
Josh


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (GoFaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFaster* »_
Believe it or not, plenty of us grew up with vehicles that were mostly slower than this. My '78 Civic was slower than that, and Mk1 Golf/Rabbit was slower than that, and those cars were the *quickest* in their segments. The Detroit compacts of the 1970's, for the most part, were no faster and in many cases slower. And ya know what, we did fine.

Yeah but would you be fine driving that '78 Civic in *today's* traffic? How about turning right onto a busy street with cars speeding by. Nothing like making the turn in a slow car and having someone speeding up behind you as soon as you do. You could sit there until the light turns green all the while having people in back of you honking and swearing. There are more cars on the road today and people are driving those cars faster.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

i for one absolutely love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

Do I see a MK VII golf preview? Headlights and lines look close to the leak vid....


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (Eurofan4eva)*

I see Tennessee plates . . . they better bring this over if it's built - enough with the teasing.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_
Yeah but would you be fine driving that '78 Civic in *today's* traffic?

Yes, I would.
One of my vehicles is a Honda CBR125R motorcycle, which has 12 horsepower. Yes, you have to wring its neck, but it does fine in traffic.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

I think in much of the world this could do fine. But, in the US (and in the rest of the world as a predominantly city car) I am not sure I buy into this idea that such a car has to be an all-rounder. It only needs this shape to achieve its outstanding C_d and highway mileage. However, you compromise rear seating (height) and hatch volume - two aspects that are important in the city and if you truly want people to sit in the back.
If I were to design a car to bring to the market soon and at only a moderate loss (given today's battery prices), I would start with a plug-in hybrid or EV with range extender that can drive about 10-15 miles on electricity, alone. Make it a 4-seater with removable rear seats and according head space and cargo room that is not (as much) compromised by the aerodynamic shape. If people predominantly use it in the city, that makes little difference. Moreover, these vehicles need to be light and therefore flimsy: most people wouldn't want to drive these on extended highway trips in the land of SUVs and minivans, anyway.
Conversely, in the US a car that is designed for extended highway use needs to be slightly bigger, heavier (i.e., safer), and more comfortable. The Prius' on-highway drive is borderline, the Insight's already too compromised. You simply can't get worse than the Insight in terms of driving dynamics, highway comfort, and interior space and expect any sales whatsoever in the US (as the Insight vs. Prius sales numbers amply demonstrate). For a predominantly city car, these parameters change.


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (feels_road)*

i hope they put that motor in a better looking car!!!


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Impressive numbers 
Combined
2.44 L/100 km=96 US MPG. 
Hwy
3.36 L/100=70 US MPG
City?
1.52 L/100km=154 US MPG


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (vwcruisn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcruisn* »_i like the earlier sketches better. why do car company's never go with the original sketch!!!










_Quote, originally posted by *autocar* »_“Our experience with the VW Lupo 3L showed us that customers aren’t prepared to pay very high premiums for economy cars of this size, so any production version of the car would have to be designed to be cheaper to manufacture."
*The production version of the Up! Lite would be likely to look more like the standard Up.* The bespoke design of the concept car is intended to test public reaction to a sportier version of the Up, but won’t influence the look of the first Up production cars.
On that theme, Hackenburg said the Up! Lite was part of a wider pool of Up! cars planned by the firm.
"We want to create an Up! family because we are fairly certain that the segment will grow and we need more variations and derivatives," he said. "We also need a combination of powertrain strategies.
*"At Frankfurt there was an EV version of the Up and that will come to market in 2013 and the first prototypes are already on the road.* A plug in range extender will be here by 2015. We built it to see if customers demand an eco-car to look different. In my opinion the visualisation of a car like this needs to be unique. There’s a danger of conformity and it’s important to look different."


----------



## buttman226 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

It would sell like hotcakes here in the silicon valley and let's face it, the rest of the world doesn't really matter.


----------



## racecrmike (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (buttman226)*

Looks VERY similar to the old Honda CRX. That car in the HF trim could get 50MPG with 'gasoline' and still be a hoot to drive. Some are still running around with over 300k miles on them.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

I was impressed to read the European fuel economy of some of the production models at the end of the article. I hope that this contiues to get visibility in NA to drive some demand for these drivetrains.
I look forward to seeing a production cars with video rear view mirrors like on this and other cool show cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Ugly ass end, cool ass interior..


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (Gr8mafy)*

i like it. i like orig. better. but i'd this were here along side the polo 3 door gti, that would (will) be a car i'd buy.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (Grinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinder* »_I look forward to seeing a production cars with video rear view mirrors like on this and other cool show cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Because? Sure, it's more aerodynamic, but the disadvantages of cost and complexity easily negate that advantage in my opinion. Simple is better. "Any part not included on a vehicle costs nothing and never breaks." It was a quote from a GM executive decades ago and it's what VW used to live by. I hope that it comes back.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (buttman226)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buttman226* »_It would sell like hotcakes here in the silicon valley and let's face it, the rest of the world doesn't really matter.

That kind of remark really doesn't do your image any good. At all. Unless my sarcasm meter is on the fritz.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

like it better then the org "up"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

ew.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_With a 50hp 0.8 liter 2-cylinder engine + 14hp electric motor really I don't see this selling in the US, especially with a 12.5 second 0-60 time. Maybe if you can knock it down to 10 seconds. Just give us a Golf diesel hybrid.
12.5 sec is plenty fine. Over the last 20 years people have developed ridiculous expectations of power and acceleration. My 1974 Opel Manta did something like 12.5 sec and it was fine. My 85 GTI supposedly did 9, but it never felt that fast.
As oil production falls people will have no choice but to adjust to the new paradigm - slower more fuel efficient cars. Why fight it?
And one way to do it is to make cars like this one. Cool looking inside and out, desirable and super fuel efficient. Win, win, win.


_Modified by 85GTI at 9:03 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## A2gtirulz (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

Is it just me, or does it look like a smiling Stormtrooper?


----------



## 29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (A2gtirulz)*

VAG finally dropped the diesel hybrid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I see it as a bigg F you to toyota.


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd rather this than the original Up! concept. That looked incredibly awkward. Though if fuel efficiency is their goal, I'm not sure why they'd put 18" wheels on it.


----------



## CQ DX (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

GORGEOUS!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2-ing-it (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (29_MALE_SOCAL_SPICY)*

lol we can only dream of mileage like that here in the us, no matter what we are a gasoline consuming country....................... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 01_Passat_B5.5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (mk2-ing-it)*

The interior is killer! I could deal with that car!


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (Djibril)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Djibril* »_I'd rather this than the original Up! concept. That looked incredibly awkward. Though if fuel efficiency is their goal, I'm not sure why they'd put 18" wheels on it.

They saw this:


----------



## martin242 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Djibril)*

ugly Honda and Toyota now have competition for the ugliest car


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

First, I won't take the bait VW.







Another concept that will take 3-4 years to come to Europe and never be imported to the USA. Besides it looks like a 1985 Honda CRX with a body kit. I am more interested in "real" cars that actually make it to the local VW Dealer's Showroom. You know the Polo GTI, the new Jetta GLI, Scirroco, etc. "real" cars that you can sit in, lease, and buy. Clever concept car designs that never reach production are like Playboy centerfolds, great to look at but you never get to "drive" them.


----------



## Green-goofball (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

Looks very sleek. I like it. wonder how much the final price will end up being.


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (Green-goofball)*

WOW
Amazing !
Perfect aerodynamics look soooo good. How did they managed to lower the Drag coeff that low ??
I want one, Where I pre-order ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (oldcorradopower)*

Figure out a way to give it a manual trans option ... and I might just buy one. Until then I'll be motoring along in my TDI. VW's are about the driving experience! Something I'm not sure the engineers in Wolfsburg always remember. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

Love it, hope VW moves in this direction with their styling of future cars...


----------



## VR6bangin (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_With a 50hp 0.8 liter 2-cylinder engine + 14hp electric motor really I don't see this selling in the US, especially with a 12.5 second 0-60 time. Maybe if you can knock it down to 10 seconds. Just give us a Golf diesel hybrid.

i deffinatly agree with this.... plus i think it looks like a toyota yaris... like dead on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i think they can do way better than this.... honestly if they brought back the cabrio, made it in a a 1.8 turbo desile hybrid, sold it in the same price range of the old cabrio, then drop the eos, since that "replaced" the cabrio even though its 3 times the price, and finaly...... bring the scirocco over here to fill the empty high end luxury sport model spot left open by the eos, where it would be more popular and probably 5k-10k cheaper.... and that my friends, is the plan to sucess


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (CSlowR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSlowR32* »_Clever concept car designs that never reach production are like Playboy centerfolds, great to look at but you never get to "drive" them.










speak for yourself ...


----------



## thorpie (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

The concept is brilliant, thought it up myself only last week.
Hybrid vehicles are generally the wrong way around, the engine should have power only for maximum "normal top speed", when directly driven, and limited extra power is provided from small, high discharge electrical store (I would have thought you would use ultracapacitors). 
The electrical store is charged when slowing down, when stationary (if necessary) and possibly when traveling at consistent speed less than "normal top speed".
The small amount of electrical power is used for over engine power only when accelerating, climbing hills, headwinds and short bursts of over "normal top speed"
The car will be underpowered and not travel at "Normal top speed" if the electrical energy has been emptied and you climb hills or you have a headwind. It will not have electrical energy for acceleration after long distances travelled using maximum engine power, either at "normal top speed" or accelerating or climbing hills or travelling into headwinds.
At low speeds it could run for some time on only electrical energy, basically it could run it down until there was only sufficient to restart to engine, or else a little less if the engine can jump start.
But I am most curious on a few points that I would appreciate answers on if you are free to provide them. 
How good have you managed to get the generator at selecting the power to draw? I thought this would be relatively complex - same engine speed requiring a large range of electrical power draws and transferring just the right amount directly to the wheels??!!
Can you release engine efficiency information? Just how efficient is the smaller engine compared to the 1.6 litre? I would have thought that the engine being so much smaller would have lost a little efficiency and that the drive-train, having a fair whack of fixed losses, would result in overall relatively less efficiency then the 1.6 litre.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

WOW, looks almost as awful as any other manufacturers hybrid, exactly why i would never buy one.This looks ridiculous, the fuel mileage is conceptually awesome however.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

*oh no.*

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Has to be one of the most radical departures from the original concept vehicle to the current concept vehicle I have ever seen. I liked the first concept a bit more, but this looks much larger. Could we maybe get some VW wheels on it though, not insight/civic hybrid.


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Power5)*

Maybe we could fit it with some weaponry and enter it into Ultimate Robot Deathmatch 2010.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vivalamexico)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vivalamexico* »_Maybe we could fit it with some weaponry and enter it into Ultimate Robot Deathmatch 2010.

100% agreed.


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (thorpie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thorpie* »_The concept is brilliant, thought it up myself only last week.
Hybrid vehicles are generally the wrong way around, the engine should have power only for maximum "normal top speed", when directly driven, and limited extra power is provided from small, high discharge electrical store (I would have thought you would use ultracapacitors). 
The electrical store is charged when slowing down, when stationary (if necessary) and possibly when traveling at consistent speed less than "normal top speed".
The small amount of electrical power is used for over engine power only when accelerating, climbing hills, headwinds and short bursts of over "normal top speed"
The car will be underpowered and not travel at "Normal top speed" if the electrical energy has been emptied and you climb hills or you have a headwind. It will not have electrical energy for acceleration after long distances travelled using maximum engine power, either at "normal top speed" or accelerating or climbing hills or travelling into headwinds.
At low speeds it could run for some time on only electrical energy, basically it could run it down until there was only sufficient to restart to engine, or else a little less if the engine can jump start.
But I am most curious on a few points that I would appreciate answers on if you are free to provide them. 
How good have you managed to get the generator at selecting the power to draw? I thought this would be relatively complex - same engine speed requiring a large range of electrical power draws and transferring just the right amount directly to the wheels??!!
Can you release engine efficiency information? Just how efficient is the smaller engine compared to the 1.6 litre? I would have thought that the engine being so much smaller would have lost a little efficiency and that the drive-train, having a fair whack of fixed losses, would result in overall relatively less efficiency then the 1.6 litre.
Thanks for your time.

I think your an idiot, all you need for good fuel milage is a large discplacement engine, or a larger than normal turbocharged engine in a conceptually small vehicle to promote exceptional fuel milage with out of control power, thats the way cars should be. not "power only for maximum "normal top speed", when directly driven, and limited extra power is provided from small, high discharge electrical store (I would have thought you would use ultracapacitors. the whole electric hybrid **** is a scam.


----------



## thorpie (Dec 11, 2009)

With current technology a litre of fuel through a four-stroke engine will raise you to the height of Mount Everest, and from that height you could roll at 65 km/hr for about 1,000 km.
This is close to the technological limit of what we can achieve with current technology - 1000 km/litre at 65 km/hr. This is where we need to be aiming, rather than achieving pettiflogging little incremental changes using current infrastructure.
If idiocy is defined by these type of thoughts so be it, an idiot I will remain. Much preferable to being the type of ignoramous who keeps his brain where the sun don't shine.
By the by, it is you're not your


----------



## vivalamexico (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept (Space9888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_
I think your an idiot

I think "your" in that context has an e at the end.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Djibril)*

Nice, except for the front.


----------



## vwpat86 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*

vw needs to spend more time making a fast car to keep up with the competition... Evo or STI competition.


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat86)*

libs from Portland to Maine are jizzing..........i have to dissent









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_libs from Portland to Maine are jizzing..........i have to dissent


You mean Portland, Oregon, right? I don't think there are many libs between Maine and Oregon - maybe in Minnesota. . . .


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Blue Golfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue Golfer* »_
You mean Portland, Oregon, right? I don't think there are many libs between Maine and Oregon - maybe in Minnesota. . . .









LOL you didn't get it but that's ok


----------



## jimbolaya (Dec 28, 2009)

Wait it doesn't have plug in capability. Are you kidding me, the average driver drives 30 miles a day. When are they going to come out with a car that can use only battery power for the first 40 miles?


----------



## 110ina40 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (jimbolaya)*

car looks real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

I realy think that this is something that isnt in the near future... Its in the Very near future.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

geeze... reminds me that the future has a lot of ugliness for the generations to come.


----------



## 1sexy1.8T (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen UP! Lite Concept ([email protected])*

man i hate to say this but most of the new concepts look like freaking Honda...


----------

